# Tiny Terror - Pictures



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess I have to start a new thread here where I can post pictures of Terror when I get new ones? 

Terror wanted to show off his sparkly toes. 










Just chillin'


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh that's just too cute.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They look VERY handsome!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks like a star now with those sparkly caps! 

He's such a beautiful boy. Love the fact that his nose matches the color of his coat!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, he has gotten so big! what a handsome boy.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He doesn't quite fit in his bed. lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That is soooooooo CUTE! It looks like he's just going to spill out!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I tried to wrap a gift today, but it didn't go too well. lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! You could have gift wrapped Tiny Terror! He was having a blast!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, a gift-wrapped Tiny Terror?

Aww, Gabby, how thoughtful of you! I've always wanted a gift-wrapped Tiny Terror! 

And if he ruins the wrapping paper, it's ok. I'll take him without gift wrap.


----------



## amberbear7 (Oct 5, 2014)

He is so handsome! I love the nail caps!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Halloween from Panda Sushi Terror


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hahaha, I can't believe he is asleep with that hat on him LOL :lol:


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I was surprised, too. He didn't wake up at all. I was going to velcro the sushi costume on him, but I just set it on him so I didn't wake him up or bother him too much. He didn't mind the hat whatsoever. Haha!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!!!!! OMG that pic with TWO costumes on...what makes it so hilarious is that he's sound asleep! 

LOVE that sushi outfit.  Where did you find it?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That has to be one zonker'd cat to sleep through that! 
TT is so cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is adorable!! I can't believe he is asleep with that hat on!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

I love the blue nail caps. Great Halloween costume!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

What's funny is that he woke up a bit while I put it on him, but then passed right back out. lol He is just a super tolerant cat. I got the sushi costume from Petco. They actually had a TON of cute ones! I bet they'll be really cheap starting tomorrow.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I made Terror a new toy. Cheapest entertainment ever! I call it Whack A Mole. lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCPvCgEmEos&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so clever!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! TT is sooooo cute trying to get that!!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's proof the dog actually DOES like him after all. LOL She was petting him! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNsk4Q4hlCs


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He's looking like a grown up kitty more than a kitten now. 










and he has a hotdog costume


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG that video of the dog petting him was hilarious!! And the hot dog costume is a riot, what a good-natured cat.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He has a new taco costume I have to put on him later.  I love Halloween clearance sales. lol


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Terror got a new bed. He seems to like it.  










And my lame pop art attempt lol


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome pics. Love the costume ones, made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've started a 30 day challenge of taking a new picture of Terror every day and turning it into a comic. 

Here's today's 










And yesterday's


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

SO cute gabby!!! 

I still haven't been able to watch any videos. I have to figure out what the issue is with my laptop, because I'm missing all sorts of stuff!

Did you draw those??


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks so much! Yes, I drew them.  I'm so glad you like them. And you are TOTALLY missing out by not being able to see the videos. lol 

Here's two more comics that I finished today. He's just such a good model, he makes it easy! 



















(He didn't ever really poop in my shoes)


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's the last few day's comics.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gabby, ROFL!! These are GREAT!!


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Gabby88 those are amazing! You could put together a little book of those real pictures with your wonderful artwork. Really neat and funny!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They really are terrific - you're very talented! Seriously, you should think about doing something with those, maybe making a little book like ownedby4cats suggested, and selling copies. Maru has his book, Simon's cat does too, and so do other cat comics. I'd buy a copy!  

I can't believe how big he's gotten. And he's still just so adorable. No issues with the leg?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

These are fantastic - I love them!! :yellbounce


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks so much, guys! I might try a book in the future. We'll see. I have no real plans yet. Spirite, his leg is still good. It's about the same as it has been, but that's all I can really hope for.  

I'm glad you all enjoyed them!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He's getting so big. He's only 6 months old. 










And he's certainly made himself at home


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeees!! The second pic :luv It does look like he's going to be a big boy, judging by the size of his paws.  Who'd have thought, looking at his baby pictures?! Ooh, how do you stop yourself from sticking your face in that tummy?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TT looks soooooo sleek and shiny!
What a Sweetie and a Cutie!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't posted pics in a while so I thought I'd post some Terror spam.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Look at that Handsome little Boy! Love his sleeping pose!


----------

